# Sony PS3 Wireless Headset



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is anyone thinking about getting this? http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:24170181|prd:24170181

I have wanted a wireless setup for a while now. I so very nearly bought the Turtle Beach PX5 but others things come up and they haven't come back down in price.

I will wait a week or so after they come out to see the reviews.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

looks very nice.looks less messy than turtle beaches etc.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I get on well with just a surround emulator and some expensive headphones. Only one run of Van Damme audio cable between me and the console.

I've never liked Wireless headphones as the sound quality suffers.


----------

